# emerge lirc problem

## slano

Hi,

I would like to emerge lirc into my system. I've Leadtek WinFast 2000 XP deluxe TV Tuner card and the remote control (Cool Cmmand) is supported by the LIRC. I'm runnin 2.6.1-gentoo kernel.

When I type: 

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=winfast_tv2000" emerge lirc

I get this error:

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.6.6-r1/work/lirc-0.6.6/drivers'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.6.6-r1/work/lirc-0.6.6/drivers'

Making all in lirc_dev

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.6.6-r1/work/lirc-0.6.6/drivers/lirc_dev'

Makefile:380: /usr/src/linux//Rules.make: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux//Rules.make'.  Stop.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.6.6-r1/work/lirc-0.6.6/drivers/lirc_dev'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.6.6-r1/work/lirc-0.6.6/drivers'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.6.6-r1/work/lirc-0.6.6'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-misc/lirc-0.6.6-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 92, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

but when I type:

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=none" emerge lirc

lirc compiles without any problem (byt with no support for Infared devices:( )

Is there any way I can compile driver for my remote separately so lirc would work?

Thanx for any help.

----------

## Featherfoot

I have the same problem with lirc-0.7.0_pre2 when trying to compile kernel 2.6.2-rc1-mm1.

```

checking for mktemp... yes

checking for Linux kernel sources... /tmp/LIRCMF.EkInsD:405: /usr/src/linux-2.6.2-rc2-mm1/arch/x86/Makefile: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-2.6.2-rc2-mm1/arch/x86/Makefile'.  Stop.

/usr/src/linux/

checking for which drivers can be installed on this system...

checking for caraca_init in -lcaraca_client... no

checking for ir_strerror in -lirman... no

checking for ir_strerror in -lirman_sw... no

checking for portaudio.h... no

configure: error: *** it is not possible to install the specified driver

        on this system

!!! ERROR: app-misc/lirc-0.7.0_pre2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 92, Exitcode 1

!!! ./configure failed

```

----------

## slano

I've finally got it running.

you have to patch your kernel (http://flameeyes.web.ctonet.it/downloads.htm) and compile kernel modules for LIrc support and module for your IRreciever. Then compile lirc with support for no devices (--with-driver=none) and it will compile cleanly and after you configure it it works :)

----------

## Featherfoot

Thanks. I will try it.

----------

## Featherfoot

The compilation works fine. However, with 2.6.2 rc-1 and rc-2, the /dev/lirc/lirc0 device doesn't show up. Not sure why...

Maybe I need to go back to 2.6.1

----------

## canek

 *Featherfoot wrote:*   

> The compilation works fine. However, with 2.6.2 rc-1 and rc-2, the /dev/lirc/lirc0 device doesn't show up. Not sure why...
> 
> Maybe I need to go back to 2.6.1

 

Have you loaded lirc_dev and lirc_[whaterver_module_you_need]?

Canek

----------

## Featherfoot

I eventually took the driver statement, 

[

```

export LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=none" 

```

out, and added i2c-dev and lirc_gpio to my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 file and it now works.

This has been a struggle.  :Smile: 

Thanks for your help.[/code]

----------

